# Best carrier for a toddler?



## dom85

As of next week I wont have a car anymore so I need to get a decent carrier that I can use a lot to carry Brady on public transport. I used a Moby for a long time then I tried a Mei Tai that someone gave me but, like the Moby I'm getting a biut sick of tying and untying it all the time. 

I was looking at a Connecta and then I came across the Ergo carrier and I love the look of it, but it's pretty expensive so I need to know if it's worth the money? Brady is quite heavy (24lbs about a month ago) so I need something that is suitable for this and also, although I'm losing weight, I'm a size 18 at the mo so need something that will fit me as well :blush: Are the Ergo and Connecta ok for bigger ladies?

Also, to those of you who have worn toddlers, how long is it possible to do it? I'm just thinking that in about 6 months he's going to be even more independent and will want to get down then back up all the time, how do you deal with this, and are there other carriers that are more suitable for this?
Thanks ladies


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I have a Rose and Rebellion baby and toddler carrier, I find it very comfy carrying Ruby in it on my back and she is 26lb. However she prefers to walk mostly these days, but when she is tired it is a life saver. It's very quick to get her in and out but I wouldn't want to be doing it constantly, what I tend to do is start off with her walking, and then when she gets tired she goes into it.


----------



## freckleonear

I still carry Aaron in the Connecta occasionally, he's nearly 3. For some weird reason I find it more comfortable to carry him on my front than on my back. The buckles make it very quick and easy to get him in and out. Now that he is older, being carried is a special treat for him so once he's in it's very difficult to persuade him to get out! My husband also wears the Connecta and he is very broad-boned, so I would think it is fine for larger ladies.

How old is your toddler? If he is 2+ and you plan on carrying him for a while yet, I would definitely advise getting a proper toddler-size carrier. The Connecta works for us but really the body of it is too small for Aaron. It doesn't come up high enough over his back or give enough support on his thighs for long periods.


----------



## Mary Jo

I also have a Connecta and still carry Adam in it with no bother, it's also comfier (and easier to get him in) to do a front carry. He is 24lb 7oz as of yesterday. According the the website the standard Connecta fits up to UK size 22, but you can get it with longer straps if necessary.

I find it's really quick and easy to get Adam in and out of it, takes seconds really.


----------



## lynnikins

man im jealous of your small toddlers at EJ's last weight check he was 23lb :dohh: and hes still a (7mth) BABY!!! my toddler (28mths) weighs 40lbish theres no way i would be able to front carry him


----------



## dom85

Thanks for the advice ladies, I'm still torn, I really like them both and I like that the Ergo has pockets which is useful for carrying a few essentials in.

And, I've also seen the Beco II now which is gorgeous!!! They're all pretty similar in looks though so it's so difficult to chose, I'm dangerous in baby carrier buying mode, someone reign me in! I'm watching 3 on Ebay at the mo.


----------



## sun

I went through a few (pouch, moby, babyhawk) before I found my favourite one: The Manduka. I reviewed it in the thread at the top. It is similar to the ergo, but has some extra adjustments that make it more comfy (IMO!) and it can be extended at the back for taller babies/toddlers. So far I find it to be super comfy on the back or front (though he likes the front better) and really easy to take him in/out , adjust on the fly, and easy for me or my OH (over 6'-2") to carry him and to adjust back and forth. If I didn't get this, I would have gotten the ergo. I was actually on my way to get the ergo after much trial and research, but came out with this!!

Good Luck- hope you find the perfect one! xx


----------



## Aunty E

I got the ergo and we haven't really gotten on well with it - considering going for a structured back carrier now and flogging the ergo - at least it was second hand! I mostly shove mog in a side carry in a pouch sling, although I have bump issues to work around. I really want to make back carrying work, but it's not happening. I love the look of the Rose and Rebellion carrier though!


----------



## lepaskilf

I have an ergo and love it! My
lo is 23lbs and love being carried in it! I use hip carryalot in town and back carry when hill walking. I find you have to have the waist belt on hips as not to squash belly.

Thepiuch at front is for the sleepy hood but there's a zip pocket big enough for wallet/keys/phone.

They are expensive but have ahold rese value, I boughtmine for £60 off eBay and hope to sell it for similar price when done x


----------



## quaints

Love my ergo so so much.. I wish I had brought it sooner and not bothered with others.

The ergo sits on your hips rather than around your waist, so you don't suffer back problems. It's really convienent for the bus, as you change from front to back carry and vice versa without removing the toddler, so no annoying tantrums coz they thought they were getting down to play or walk. Also the new version has a supportive hood that poppers onto the shoulders, so if LO falls asleep you pull the hood over their head to keep them supported, I find my daughter will sleep longer as her head isn't lolling all about. The pocket is big enough for a small pack of wipes, couple of nappies, some crisps and small drink bottle, so house keys in jean pockets and bus change, means I can go out easily without a bag :)

My friend still uses her's for her 2 year old, who'll happily sleep in it but you can use them till around 3ish I believe.


----------



## Bayleaf

^^^wss^^
Em is 20ish lbs I think and the Ergo has been a total life saver for us.
Pocket, sleep hood, sits on hips rather than waist, easily adjustable for me 5'3" and OH 6',
comfy and I can get him from back carry to front carry in seconds. Top marks from me.


----------



## dom85

Thanks ladies, I'm still watching some on Ebay, they do have a bloody good re-sale value, I thought I'd be able to get one a bit cheaper second hand, but obviously not!


----------



## sun

dom85 said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm still watching some on Ebay, they do have a bloody good re-sale value, I thought I'd be able to get one a bit cheaper second hand, but obviously not!

They really do resell well if you get a good one! If you have a good carrier in excellent condition, you can get close to what you paid for them!! I sold 2 carriers online (the babyhawk and the moby wrap) that I no longer wanted and got 75% of what I paid and they sold in no time!!!! xx


----------



## dom85

sun said:


> dom85 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I'm still watching some on Ebay, they do have a bloody good re-sale value, I thought I'd be able to get one a bit cheaper second hand, but obviously not!
> 
> They really do resell well if you get a good one! If you have a good carrier in excellent condition, you can get close to what you paid for them!! I sold 2 carriers online (the babyhawk and the moby wrap) that I no longer wanted and got 75% of what I paid and they sold in no time!!!! xxClick to expand...

Ooh, thanks, I wasn't sure if I'd get much for my Moby, it's still in fab condition so I might put it up and put the money towards the Ergo.


----------

